# [GTK] Icônes Tango dans la fenêtre de dialogue (relancé)

## masterinferno

Salut à tous !

J'utilise Fluxbox, et je cherche un moyen d'avoir les icônes Tango dans la boîte de dialogue. 

Voici une capture

J'ai essayé de changer le thème GTK, sans succès. D'ailleurs, les icônes de gauche, avant la dernière version de GTK, s'affichaient correctement.

Faut-il installer des libs Gnome pour pouvoir afficher un beau thème Tango ? ou peut-on s'en passer ?

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

A priori, ajoute ça dans ton .gtkrc-2.0 :

```
gtk-icon-theme-name = "Tango"
```

----------

## masterinferno

Ahh voui !! ça marche !

Il fallait aussi que j'emerge tango-icon-theme  :Smile: 

Merci   :Smile: 

----------

## masterinferno

Pardon du UP, mais j'ai juste un tout petit souci:

Certains icônes "mimetypes" n'apparaissent pas dans le gtk-file-selector (voir capture plus haut). C'est-à-dire que j'ai les icônes Tango pour les fichier .jar, les fichiers .zip, mais pas pour les fichiers de musique, images, etc...Et j'ai toujours cette affreuse icône blanche (et blafarde   :Laughing:  )

Quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient ? je pensais que c'était un vieux paquet de tango-icon-theme dans Portage et que les icônes n'avaient pas encore été créées du coup... mais non, j'ai bien la totale dans /usr/share/icons/Tango...

 :Confused: 

----------

## masterinferno

Up   :Embarassed:   (pas taper)

Regardez si ça vous inspire quelque chose...  :Sad: 

----------

## masterinferno

Boarf... j'ai demandé rapidos sur le chan IRC... en vain...

Quelqu'un peut-il mettre gtk-icon-theme="Tango" dans son ~/.gtkrc-2.0 et me dire s'il a la même chose que la capture ci-dessus ?

merci   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geekounet

```
gtk-theme-name = "Alphacube GTK 0.5.1"

gtk-icon-theme-name = "SnowIsh-1.0_PNG"

gtk-font-name = "Dejavu Sans 7"
```

chez moi, et ça marche nickel  :Razz: 

----------

## masterinferno

Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec le USE flag gnome ? Il est activé chez toi ?

----------

## geekounet

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec le USE flag gnome ? Il est activé chez toi ?

 

Ça dépend pour quels paquets (je le met au cas par cas quand le use donne le support gnome-vfs), mais non ya pas de rapport. Est-ce que tu as bien écrit gtk-icon-theme-name et non pas gtk-icon-theme comme tu l'as écrit dans ton post précédent ?

----------

## masterinferno

Oui oui, c'est bien gtk-icon-theme-name pardon   :Embarassed: 

Mais je pige vraiment pas, parce que le problème est similaire avec le thème gnome ou garGANTua... j'en conclus plus ou moins que ce sont les .mp3 qui ne sont pas reconnus comme tels (le mimetype déconnerait aussi avec les autres extensions ? txt, tex, png, etc...)

Le thème est correctement chargé (je pense), mais pourquoi ces icônes "default" ou "unkown" ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Oui oui, c'est bien gtk-icon-theme-name pardon  
> 
> Mais je pige vraiment pas, parce que le problème est similaire avec le thème gnome ou garGANTua... j'en conclus plus ou moins que ce sont les .mp3 qui ne sont pas reconnus comme tels (le mimetype déconnerait aussi avec les autres extensions ? txt, tex, png, etc...)
> 
> Le thème est correctement chargé (je pense), mais pourquoi ces icônes "default" ou "unkown" ?  

 

Ca déconne parceque les icones sont attribués en fonction du type mime. Et tous les types mime n'ont pas d'icone...

```
ls /usr/share/icons/Tango/16x16/mimetypes
```

Tous les themes ne sont pas complets, c'est pour ça que ça marche avec certains et pas d'autres...

----------

## masterinferno

 *Quote:*   

> les icones sont attribués en fonction du type mime

 

Oui, ça je le sais. Là par exemple, le type mime c'est "audio/mpeg" d'après pcmanfm.

Donc, en principe le thème devrait l'attribuer à l'icône audio/mpeg, ou à défaut à audio/generic.

Précision: c'est uniquement dans le GTK file chooser que ces icônes font défaut. Dans pcmanfm, pas de problème.

Donc, je pense que ça vient de gtk, + que du thème ou des mimetypes. Vous ne croyez pas ?

----------

## masterinferno

Sans vouloir insister, mais j'ai beau essayer avec pas mal de thèmes, (là j'ai "Gion") c'est pareil   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## masterinferno

J'ai testé sous Fedora (et Gnome) je n'ai pas ce problème. Je désespère...

Je ne sais vraiment pas où chercher   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

